# Dolphin Super Skiff Restore



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Nice work - separate out some of those pics and post them individually so they are larger. You need to show off that work better!


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Awesome. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## SteelHeaderTx (Sep 30, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Good work.

Did you replace the original fuel cell?

I noticed the bow eye is set really low for towing. Did it come that way?


----------



## googerb (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Mike,

I pulled out the original fuel tank and cleaned it and checked it for structural issues. I looked fine overall (no major pitting, no cracked welds, etc), so I put it back in and I think it should be fine.

The bow eye, I didn't touch. I just taped around it when I painted. I assume it came that way, but not sure to be honest.


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

This came out really nice. I would love to see some detailed pics as well.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Pretty boat, just spent a week fishing Super Skiffs in South Andros, great bonefish skiffs!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice job! Looking good!

Hey Slipstream, where did you fish in South Andros?


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Sorry just saw your question on here. We fished at Andros South, very cool place. Actually a lot of the skiffs there were built by Rahming years ago and are knock offs of the Dolphin skiff. I don't think they've built any in a while but they catch fish!


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Wow! Nice work man. I remember that boat when you bought it. You gave it new life for another 20 years. Why did you add a bulkhead? Was it flexing a lot or something?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Swampfox, I might be able to answer that question for him....

Who wants to look at a fuel tank? The bulkhead does many things. It finishes out the boat better and makes it nicer looking and it strengths up both the hull there, as well as better support for the back end of the front deck, keeping the deck from cracking and helping it to last longer as well.


----------



## googerb (Sep 29, 2014)

@swampfox - yeah, I just wanted to finish it out nicer. The bulkhead makes it look a lot better and it made it stronger. There was some sag in the top cap when it had no bulkhead so I made the bulkhead about 1/4" taller to fix the sag. It probably wasn't completely necessary, but certainly nice to have.


----------



## adampopp (Jul 9, 2015)

googerb said:


> @swampfox - yeah, I just wanted to finish it out nicer. The bulkhead makes it look a lot better and it made it stronger. There was some sag in the top cap when it had no bulkhead so I made the bulkhead about 1/4" taller to fix the sag. It probably wasn't completely necessary, but certainly nice to have.


googerb, you still on the forum? I have a couple of questions about your project.


----------

